# Personal Requirements for requirement to get filipina to U.S. on Spouse Visa



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Wanting to prove my father wrong he is so determined I can get Anne to U.S. on 90 day tourist visa then get married and get citizenship. All of you who have dealt on this crazy stressful venture please give me the EXACT requirements.


1.) Financials
2.) Insurance
3.) Residency
4.) Processing time
5.) Headache



Honestly is all of it worth it? I told my dad for instance IF I could get her tourist visa which is very possible there is no ways in Hades that I could marry her under those circumstances and get her citizenship... My Father swears up and down on it 


I want all of your experience and maybe we can all get a good laugh on this fine Friday morning and why it was or was not worth the effort.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Visa Issues*



jdavis10 said:


> Wanting to prove my father wrong he is so determined I can get Anne to U.S. on 90 day tourist visa then get married and get citizenship. All of you who have dealt on this crazy stressful venture please give me the EXACT requirements.
> 
> 
> 1.) Financials
> ...


A tourist visa is almost impossible to get for a Filipina. Not even worth the hassle and headache in trying to get it.
Married immigrant visa works but takes a long time.
A "fiancee visa" is the best route to go. After you apply there it takes about (usually) 90 days until it is approved and she has the visa and can leave here to come to you.
US immigration looks at and has a minimum requirement of your income. Is best to visit with the Immigration office closest to you in the States for all the requirements but Fiancee Visa is the easiest to get -- but all are a headache.

For me, my preference was and still is to live here in the islands and not the states


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

jdavis10 said:


> Wanting to prove my father wrong he is so determined I can get Anne to U.S. on 90 day tourist visa then get married and get citizenship. All of you who have dealt on this crazy stressful venture please give me the EXACT requirements.
> 
> 1.) Financials
> 2.) Insurance
> ...


Put it on him to prove it. You're out of there in 4 days anyway.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gene and Viol said:


> A tourist visa is almost impossible to get for a Filipina. Not even worth the hassle and headache in trying to get it.
> Married immigrant visa works but takes a long time.
> A "fiancee visa" is the best route to go. After you apply there it takes about (usually) 90 days until it is approved and she has the visa and can leave here to come to you.
> US immigration looks at and has a minimum requirement of your income. Is best to visit with the Immigration office closest to you in the States for all the requirements but Fiancee Visa is the easiest to get -- but all are a headache.
> ...


Let me add here also----IF you were lucky enough to get her there on a tourist visa and marry her there; she still has to return to her (Philippines) home country and go through the married immigrant visa process like anyone else. There would be no advantage to it at all and the US has a stipulation in all visas that they (the US government) DOES NOT have to recognize and honor the marriage...


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

This is what happens fellas when I am home with the family for few months  a bunch of arguments and hassle. 4 days and gone yes sir. 

I am just trying to win one over on dad so he will put this argument to bed  lol




cvgtpc1 said:


> Put it on him to prove it. You're out of there in 4 days anyway.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Gene,

Like I said my friend I plan to stay in Philippines also just trying to get my father to stop gapping BS when he does not know the difficulty and stress to get things done. I am not sure I would even meet the income requirements nor do I own my own residence where I can prove where she will be staying or insurance for being her sponsor so its a dead argument and wish sometimes I could :fish: pounce him on the head so he will listen.


lol like I said guys we can all get a good laugh out of this just want all your experience




Gene and Viol said:


> A tourist visa is almost impossible to get for a Filipina. Not even worth the hassle and headache in trying to get it.
> Married immigrant visa works but takes a long time.
> A "fiancee visa" is the best route to go. After you apply there it takes about (usually) 90 days until it is approved and she has the visa and can leave here to come to you.
> US immigration looks at and has a minimum requirement of your income. Is best to visit with the Immigration office closest to you in the States for all the requirements but Fiancee Visa is the easiest to get -- but all are a headache.
> ...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jdavis10 said:


> This is what happens fellas when I am home with the family for few months  a bunch of arguments and hassle. 4 days and gone yes sir.
> 
> I am just trying to win one over on dad so he will put this argument to bed  lol


I was lucky years ago and had the backing of parents and family on the move here and the marriage.
All ya can do is the best you can on convincing family of your wishes and decision. In the end though - you must do what you feel is right and everyone else has to deal with it in their own way.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> A tourist visa is almost impossible to get for a Filipina. Not even worth the hassle and headache in trying to get it.
> Married immigrant visa works but takes a long time.
> A "fiancee visa" is the best route to go. After you apply there it takes about (usually) 90 days until it is approved and she has the visa and can leave here to come to you.
> US immigration looks at and has a minimum requirement of your income. Is best to visit with the Immigration office closest to you in the States for all the requirements but Fiancee Visa is the easiest to get -- but all are a headache.
> ...


Gene's right...tried getting her mom to the states twice a couple years ago on a tourist visa...denied both times. We were successful 15 years ago but got it in Japan where it was more lax at the time I suppose...came thru LAX, pulled us aside and said we don't think she'll leave to go back and said they wanted to deport her. They finally let her in, not sure if an act or what.

An hr ago we just came in thru Detroit immigration, lines of people on Filipino passports....


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

For sure I believe over time they will accept it, but they cant fathom that I will be here with Anne parents to see my child when I have one, and they cant. So I understand but its not really their decision it is something that has to be done once per year.




Gene and Viol said:


> I was lucky years ago and had the backing of parents and family on the move here and the marriage.
> All ya can do is the best you can on convincing family of your wishes and decision. In the end though - you must do what you feel is right and everyone else has to deal with it in their own way.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

You see what I mean? Lets say for instance she DID get to U.S. what happens if she gets there and the airport feels she wont return they can simply deport her no question asked. Without proof your chances are slim as ever. No sure if that stress is what I am willing to endure I got enough on my plate already. Gene is definitely right and ya its not hard to get denied and guess what your out of that fee you paid to file for it. 




cvgtpc1 said:


> Gene's right...tried getting her mom to the states twice a couple years ago on a tourist visa...denied both times. We were successful 15 years ago but got it in Japan where it was more lax at the time I suppose...came thru LAX, pulled us aside and said we don't think she'll leave to go back and said they wanted to deport her. They finally let her in, not sure if an act or what.
> 
> An hr ago we just came in thru Detroit immigration, lines of people on Filipino passports....


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jdavis10 said:


> You see what I mean? Lets say for instance she DID get to U.S. what happens if she gets there and the airport feels she wont return they can simply deport her no question asked. Without proof your chances are slim as ever. No sure if that stress is what I am willing to endure I got enough on my plate already. Gene is definitely right and ya its not hard to get denied and guess what your out of that fee you paid to file for it.


The hardest part of the visitors visa process is on the Philippines end. The PI government does not want to let their citizens out of the country that easily. The requirements are among others, that she has a very large amount in a (local) bank account that the Philippines govt freezes until she returns. Plus many more requirements as well. Problem is that even after all is said and done and requirements have been met, the visa request is still most often denied. It is a process filled with almost certain failure. Not worth the effort...


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Gene,

By chance do I need to get an ID I was gonna go by DMV tomorrow to get one if need be, but I would like to avoid it if I don't need. Does call centers and schools that teach English require an US ID? I don't recall ever having to use it only my Passport. Just making sure but im correct right ?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*ID for personal use*



jdavis10 said:


> Gene,
> 
> By chance do I need to get an ID I was gonna go by DMV tomorrow to get one if need be, but I would like to avoid it if I don't need. Does call centers and schools that teach English require an US ID? I don't recall ever having to use it only my Passport. Just making sure but im correct right ?


It is a very good idea as you don't want to carry your passport with you everywhere you go. Also makes getting local ID's easier here.
Don't know about call centers etc. Maybe depends on the employer. Don't forget about the need for a work permit though.
So in answer to your question, I would say not required but good idea to have it.


Gene


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

jdavis10 said:


> Wanting to prove my father wrong he is so determined I can get Anne to U.S. on 90 day tourist visa then get married and get citizenship. All of you who have dealt on this crazy stressful venture please give me the EXACT requirements.
> Dont do it.........why would u want to? its better here. Most guys I know(and i know many)who took their wives to usa ended up regretting it. Only a select few lasted after they did it. I knew a guy(not too bright i might ad) flew his wife to usa from manila and brought her to party at my friends. Stood up sooo proud of himself at party to announce and show he had got her her own new visa card in his name........this girl was from mindanao ........i thought ur an idiot. He hardly spent anytime here and knew little of the culture............2 yrs later he is bankrupt and she is gone.....DUH!!!!!! Be VERY careful guys......if u are only a weekend warrior here spend a few yrs or more here before u make life changing decisions. The filipina can make you do most anything(especially bisaya) in my experience.
> 
> 1.) Financials
> ...


Dont do it.........why would u want to? its better here. Most guys I know(and i know many)who took their wives to usa ended up regretting it. Only a select few lasted after they did it. I knew a guy(not too bright i might ad) flew his wife to usa from manila and brought her to party at my friends. Stood up sooo proud of himself at party to announce and show he had got her her own new visa card in his name........this girl was from mindanao ........i thought ur an idiot. He hardly spent anytime here and knew little of the culture............2 yrs later he is bankrupt and she is gone.....DUH!!!!!! Be VERY careful guys......if u are only a weekend warrior here spend a few yrs or more here before u make life changing decisions. The filipina can make you do most anything(especially bisaya) in my experience.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> Dont do it.........why would u want to? its better here. Most guys I know(and i know many)who took their wives to usa ended up regretting it. Only a select few lasted after they did it. I knew a guy(not too bright i might ad) flew his wife to usa from manila and brought her to party at my friends. Stood up sooo proud of himself at party to announce and show he had got her her own new visa card in his name........this girl was from mindanao ........i thought ur an idiot. He hardly spent anytime here and knew little of the culture............2 yrs later he is bankrupt and she is gone.....DUH!!!!!! Be VERY careful guys......if u are only a weekend warrior here spend a few yrs or more here before u make life changing decisions. The filipina can make you do most anything(especially bisaya) in my experience.


I think the part that the guy(s) spent hardy any time here before marriage and bringing them to the US really indicates that the end result is their own fault. 
One needs to spend more time deciding on a marriage partner than they would picking a new car in a show-room. The vast majority of marriage between a Filipina and American (and I assume others as well) do last. In fact, over 90% of these marriages in the States are still alive and well after the 10 year mark. Far greater than the national average...
But I do have to agree---living here in the islands is much better.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

jdavis10 said:


> This is what happens fellas when I am home with the family for few months  a bunch of arguments and hassle. 4 days and gone yes sir.
> 
> I am just trying to win one over on dad so he will put this argument to bed  lol


One of my wife's know it all uncles (OFW working for Disney Cruise Lines out of Miami at the time) tried to cause trouble by insisting in same thing. It took a conversation with an Aunt (married to American and living/working in US for SSA) to put an end to it!


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

The US Embassy looks very intently at your income, whether or not you own your own home, etc. You have to earn a minimum income of $25,000US a year and show proof of this. It takes a long time to go through the process, up to over a year. She has to not only pass a medical exam which costs about $400, she also has to endure an interview at the US Embassy in Manila. She has to have Barangay Clearance, N.B.I. Clearance, Postal Photo ID and a valid passport. She also has to go through an SFO Interview. Even of you were to marry here and then go for the Marriage Visa, she still has to go through all of the above. I went through this with my wife, even qualified for the minimum income requirements, spent almost $30,000US trying to get my wife to the US, but the US Embassy only looked at my pension and nothing else. They told my wife I don't earn enough for her to immigrate so I said I stay in the Philippines and am now, for 5 years, an ExPat. 

Good luck.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hold on my friend... Lefties I am not going anywhere  I am perfectly happy there in Philippines.. I posted this to prove my dad wrong he is so stuck in the mind he thinks it be easy to get anne over here. Obviously has not talked to U.S. or Filipino Immigration offices. It gets annoying having this discussion with mom and dad every time I come home. lol 3 more days and looks like I will be back HOME 





lefties43332 said:


> Dont do it.........why would u want to? its better here. Most guys I know(and i know many)who took their wives to usa ended up regretting it. Only a select few lasted after they did it. I knew a guy(not too bright i might ad) flew his wife to usa from manila and brought her to party at my friends. Stood up sooo proud of himself at party to announce and show he had got her her own new visa card in his name........this girl was from mindanao ........i thought ur an idiot. He hardly spent anytime here and knew little of the culture............2 yrs later he is bankrupt and she is gone.....DUH!!!!!! Be VERY careful guys......if u are only a weekend warrior here spend a few yrs or more here before u make life changing decisions. The filipina can make you do most anything(especially bisaya) in my experience.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Overmyer, 

Oh yea for sure I know what you mean. My family are very stubborn and don't like being told they are wrong. Once they open their mouths they assume they know everything




overmyer said:


> One of my wife's know it all uncles (OFW working for Disney Cruise Lines out of Miami at the time) tried to cause trouble by insisting in same thing. It took a conversation with an Aunt (married to American and living/working in US for SSA) to put an end to it!


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Jim,

Ya I earn roughly $14,000 per year no where near the minimum and don't have near $30,000 to cover the expense and that was 5 years ago its gotten stricter since then I bet. Anne has in her mind to go abroad but I done told her I doubt it will happen.



JimnNila143 said:


> The US Embassy looks very intently at your income, whether or not you own your own home, etc. You have to earn a minimum income of $25,000US a year and show proof of this. It takes a long time to go through the process, up to over a year. She has to not only pass a medical exam which costs about $400, she also has to endure an interview at the US Embassy in Manila. She has to have Barangay Clearance, N.B.I. Clearance, Postal Photo ID and a valid passport. She also has to go through an SFO Interview. Even of you were to marry here and then go for the Marriage Visa, she still has to go through all of the above. I went through this with my wife, even qualified for the minimum income requirements, spent almost $30,000US trying to get my wife to the US, but the US Embassy only looked at my pension and nothing else. They told my wife I don't earn enough for her to immigrate so I said I stay in the Philippines and am now, for 5 years, an ExPat.
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Honestly Gene when in public I find it more convenient to have my passport with me. I don't want to be one of those chaps who go to immigration and forget my passport or even somewhere I might need it. So honestly I got memory problem so if I have control I will likely have with me always so I don't become danger in case anything happens.





Gene and Viol said:


> It is a very good idea as you don't want to carry your passport with you everywhere you go. Also makes getting local ID's easier here.
> Don't know about call centers etc. Maybe depends on the employer. Don't forget about the need for a work permit though.
> So in answer to your question, I would say not required but good idea to have it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jdavis10 said:


> Honestly Gene when in public I find it more convenient to have my passport with me. I don't want to be one of those chaps who go to immigration and forget my passport or even somewhere I might need it. So honestly I got memory problem so if I have control I will likely have with me always so I don't become danger in case anything happens.


Thats cool. Let me suggest this then. Rather than carry your passport with you when here; make a color photo copy of the face page and your latest entry stamp page after you get here. If ever held up, ya surly don't want to loose your passport. It's expensive and a hassle to get it replaced at the embassy.


Gene


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> Dont do it.........why would u want to? its better here. Most guys I know(and i know many)who took their wives to usa ended up regretting it. Only a select few lasted after they did it. I knew a guy(not too bright i might ad) flew his wife to usa from manila and brought her to party at my friends. Stood up sooo proud of himself at party to announce and show he had got her her own new visa card in his name........this girl was from mindanao ........i thought ur an idiot. He hardly spent anytime here and knew little of the culture............2 yrs later he is bankrupt and she is gone.....DUH!!!!!! Be VERY careful guys......if u are only a weekend warrior here spend a few yrs or more here before u make life changing decisions. The filipina can make you do most anything(especially bisaya) in my experience.


Even if she somehow got a tourist visa or student visa or anyother non-immigrant visa, if she married you in the USA while using that visa, you wouldn't be able to file the "change of status" required for her to remain legally in the USA. 
That can ONLY be done for someone in USA on a Fiance or Spousal Visa.
Procedure for obtaining either of those visas is essentially the same and involves, pretty much the same forms and paperwork.
Time gor processing can take a year plus.
I personally have been through the fiance visa process and have a good friend who has done the spousal visa.
Neither were cake walks! In my friends case, he married in A.C. in 2006. Upon return to USA, he immediately applied for Spousal Visa. It was only granted, after innumerable delays, in 2011. He then ran into difficulty with the change ofvdtatus because during the final year he went on unemployment. They only took thatvyears Tax Record into considerstion for the COS andcsaidbhevfidnt makevenough. He hadvto have a relative add their namevas additional financial sponsors!
In my case, with Fiance Visa, it took a year plus with resubmission of the same requested evidence over and over, the intervention of both my State Senators and US Congressman!

As others has advised, good luck!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

jdavis10 said:


> Gene,
> 
> By chance do I need to get an ID I was gonna go by DMV tomorrow to get one if need be, but I would like to avoid it if I don't need. Does call centers and schools that teach English require an US ID? I don't recall ever having to use it only my Passport. Just making sure but im correct right ?


When I'm there on vacation I only show my passport upon entry and exit at NAIA...for all else like domestic flights in PI, hotel check-in, credit card proof of ID, exchanging money at banks...I show my US driver licence. I never carry my passport and never been asked for it.

*** To add...but then again I've never had PI govt interaction here besides airport immigration.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

told a navy buddy's wife the same thing,,he didn't make enuff.........she told them that's no problem ill work........they stamped his wife approved!!!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Your Father's plan is the same plan that we originally tried. Doesn't work. The Embassy knows that most will try this route first and will just about automatically reject the request. When she went in for her interview for the Visa, they said "It is not time yet" with no explanation or anything and showed her the door. Waste of the time spent doing the Application and also the Application Fee which had to be paid in advance. We eventually went through the process of the K Visa (Fiancee Visa) and she came here to the US last year and we got married here. We are now in the follow-through of that process for the next few months to get her fully legal, then may move from US to ROP.

Fred


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> told a navy buddy's wife the same thing,,he didn't make enuff.........she told them that's no problem ill work........they stamped his wife approved!!!


I definitely didn't make enough in the Air Force but that was 30 years ago and a different time I'm sure.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

CVGTC,

Problem with that is I don't have a driver license. I will however get an ID on Monday if you think it will come in handy for certain things.




cvgtpc1 said:


> When I'm there on vacation I only show my passport upon entry and exit at NAIA...for all else like domestic flights in PI, hotel check-in, credit card proof of ID, exchanging money at banks...I show my US driver licence. I never carry my passport and never been asked for it.
> 
> *** To add...but then again I've never had PI govt interaction here besides airport immigration.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jdavis10 said:


> CVGTC,
> 
> Problem with that is I don't have a driver license. I will however get an ID on Monday if you think it will come in handy for certain things.


I agree also. It's about the best ID you can have with you here and again, sure beats the risk of having your (original) passport lost or stolen. Getting a replacement at the embassy is an expensive hassle...

Gene


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

jdavis10 said:


> CVGTC,
> 
> Problem with that is I don't have a driver license. I will however get an ID on Monday if you think it will come in handy for certain things.


I'd get one. A state issued ID would do the trick also.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Ya for sure Monday morning I will be getting one before my flight leaves out that afternoon




cvgtpc1 said:


> I'd get one. A state issued ID would do the trick also.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Originally Posted by Gene and Viol 
It is a very good idea as you don't want to carry your passport with you everywhere you go. Also makes getting local ID's easier here.
Don't know about call centers etc. Maybe depends on the employer. Don't forget about the need for a work permit though.
So in answer to your question, I would say not required but good idea to have it.


Gene

I agree with Gene on this. Carrying a photo copy of the biopage and visa stamp is a very good idea. Keep your passport safe somewhere else. Also, a state issued ID card is good for many things. When you visit the US Embassy you usually need to bring 2 IDs with you. Especially if you are having something done to your passport (more pages being added for example). When you enter the Embassy they usually require you leave an ID behind with your phone.

On the K Visa process, once you have gone thru the whole deal to get her out of country and are in the states, you have to REDO everything (including medical) once again. An Army buddy of mine went thru that about 6 years ago. He paid an immigration lawyer to get it done in the PI and kept copies of everything and then did it himself for the follow-on process in the States….


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey Jon,


Yea I am getting ID on Monday morning before I leave for my flight.

About the K1 Visa what are the requirements the Filipino and U.S. Immigration will expect? and how much approximately would all that cost? because what I told dad is no way in hades could I afford to pay everything with no guarantee wit it accepted.





jon1 said:


> Originally Posted by Gene and Viol
> It is a very good idea as you don't want to carry your passport with you everywhere you go. Also makes getting local ID's easier here.
> Don't know about call centers etc. Maybe depends on the employer. Don't forget about the need for a work permit though.
> So in answer to your question, I would say not required but good idea to have it.
> ...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

jdavis10 said:


> Hey Jon,
> 
> 
> Yea I am getting ID on Monday morning before I leave for my flight.
> ...


I am not sure what the exact requirements are. I do know that there was the stuff that you typically would expect; NBI/Barangay checks, medical examination/certification, birth certificates, embassy interview. My friend paid over $4000 back in 2005 to have all of it done and it took almost 8 months to get his fiance to the states. He told me he kept copies of everything and to re-accomplish it again upon her arrival in Washington state. He had to pay for her medical exam out of pocket as he couldn't put her on his medical benefits until that package was completed. I would imagine that filipino course that immigration officials have been forcing on pinay vacationing with their expat boyfriends (the 2 hour CFO seminar in Manila). 

I never researched this one as I was never intending on returning to live in the states, which is what the fiance' visa is all about....

Check out this link http://manila.usembassy.gov/wwwh3204/filipino-spouses-and-finace-e-s-content.html


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Let me specify, he paid $4000 to an immigration lawyer to do all of that....


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Personally I do not have that kind of money lieing around. $4000 is so much. I had this talk with dad other morning and told him I don't meet the $25k per year requirement and all he kept saying is "IF" I get a job and stay here then I can get her there well if pigs could fly I doubt we would have bacon. :lol: but from all I have read from your posts I see now why I made my decision to stay in Philippines long ago. Hassle and Stress with no guarantees of your money and getting them there is not in my interest. Im no dummy why would I give out money to a flawed system with about 10% chance of getting there






jon1 said:


> Let me specify, he paid $4000 to an immigration lawyer to do all of that....


----------

